# Minorities Not Welcome in Museums, Concert Halls???



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

What else could the Idioitsincharge come up with to divide? Minority children not welcome in museums, concert halls, cultural centers? 
The drivel that comes outta her mouth...

http://joemiller.us/2015/05/michell...il&utm_term=0_065b6c381c-9572730869-230980529

&#8220;You see,&#8221; she told an audience at New York City&#8217;s Whitney Museum, &#8220;there are so many kids in this country who look at places like museums and concert halls and other cultural centers and think to themselves, &#8216;Well, that&#8217;s not a place for me, for somebody who looks like me, for somebody who comes from my neighborhood.&#8217;&#8221;

She went on to &#8220;guarantee&#8221; that, within a mile of the location, there is a population of children &#8220;who would never in a million years dream that they would be welcome in this museum.&#8221;


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Oddly enough I feel a bit out of place in those places myself..... and I am an old fat white guy!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

As far as I can see, she said that there are children who feel they are not welcome, not that they are not welcome. It could simply be that she feels that parents should take the kids to museums more often. Could be that she feels that such children are intiminated by a lack of familiarity. I wish I could access more on the speech itself tather than only an opinion on the speech.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*FLOTUS plays race card: Museums are for white people*





Read more: http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/05...ums-are-for-white-people-201684#ixzz3ZYkTlEDN

This is a ridiculous statement for her or anybody to make.


Obama&#8217;s remarks came the same day as New York City mourned the death of NYPD Officer Brian Moore, 25, who died after being shot in the head by an armed thug on a Queens&#8217; street last week.
There was no reported mention of Moore&#8217;s sacrifice or if it &#8220;mattered.&#8221;

​


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

When I was a kid I was weirded out by several places. Museums being one, to quiet, always thought they were haunted!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

where I want to said:


> As far as I can see, she said that there are children who feel they are not welcome, not that they are not welcome. It could simply be that she feels that parents should take the kids to museums more often. Could be that she feels that such children are intiminated by a lack of familiarity. I wish I could access more on the speech itself tather than only an opinion on the speech.


This. 

It's quite clear what she meant from the quote and she is not incorrect..this is something I have experience with.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I've never seen that kind of attitude and have lived where there are many, many museums. I would say that Savannah has more museums than most cities because it is so old. Twice a year on Sundays there is free admission to all of them. There are many good things that she could say. Why even say things to cause more strife in race relations?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

gapeach said:


> I've never seen that kind of attitude and have lived where there are many, many museums. I would say that Savannah has more museums than most cities because it is so old. Twice a year on Sundays there is free admission to all of them. There are many good things that she could say. Why even say things to cause more strife in race relations?


It fits the narrative, instead of addressing the parents failure to expose their children to new experiences.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Personally I feel that when bloggers and other dubious online writers with a political agenda will deliberately misrepresent what a celebrity said in order to smear them and malign them to the public, it causes more dissension than what was said by the celebrity that they're trying to misrepresent. It makes the bloggers look foolish and it makes the consumers who want to believe the malignancy look foolish. Then it makes sensible readers feel more sympathy for the celebrity because it's so obvious the celebrity is being picked on and lied about by those writers. I don't understand how it is possible that so many gullible consumers cannot discern the difference between the truth and a smear job, and why they would want to perpetuate the smear job by posting it on forums is beyond me.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> What else could the Idioitsincharge come up with to divide? Minority children not welcome in museums, concert halls, cultural centers?
> The drivel that comes outta her mouth...
> 
> http://joemiller.us/2015/05/michell...il&utm_term=0_065b6c381c-9572730869-230980529
> ...


Word for the day: misconstrue.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

no really said:


> It fits the narrative, instead of addressing the parents failure to expose their children to new experiences.


Nailed it! She took the "poor pitiful me" perspective, how typical. 

And, excuse me, but how many field trips from schools go to museums and other cultural attractions, so even if the parents fail in that regard, the kids still get the opportunity to experience them.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

So I went off to look for an unbiased article on this story, hopefully get the whole speech, etc. Turns out it was actually quite positive. And in context and when not looking to find anything negative you can see it makes perfect sense. It's about making sure every kid from every background feels comfortable in the Museum and has the opportunity to visit and benefit from it. 



> "And with this inaugural exhibition, the Whitney is really sending the same message to young people and to people of every background across this country. You&#8217;re telling them that their story is part of the American story, and that they deserve to be seen. And you&#8217;re sending that message not just with the art you display, but with the educational programming you run here. You&#8217;re reaching out to kids from all backgrounds, exposing them to the arts, showing them that they have something to contribute.


http://gothamist.com/2015/04/30/michelle_obama_whitney_museums_frei.php#photo-1


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

https://m.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2015/04/30/remarks-first-lady-opening-whitney-museum

Here is the text of her speech. The opening was in particular of an exhibit called "America is hard to see.", the purpose of which seems to associate various art, famous and little known, with each other to provide a variety of view points about art in the US and was stated to be the Whitney's attempt to attract a broader visitor base to lift its declining attendance. 
So it seems that her remarks are directly related to that intent of getting new people interested in visiting.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

So people criticize people for being negative while striving for the negative


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Hmmm, what did I miss? Thought this was a discussion, you know opinions.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Maybe the Obama presidential library should be scaled back to something they would be comfortable attending.....


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

where I want to said:


> https://m.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2015/04/30/remarks-first-lady-opening-whitney-museum
> 
> Here is the text of her speech. The opening was in particular of an exhibit called "America is hard to see.", the purpose of which seems to associate various art, famous and little known, with each other to provide a variety of view points about art in the US and was stated to be the Whitney's attempt to attract a broader visitor base to lift its declining attendance.
> So it seems that her remarks are directly related to that intent of getting new people interested in visiting.


Thankyou for finding and bringing forward this complete text.... it makes it much easier to understand her comments when putting them in context.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

How about she puts a sock in it about minoritys, the fraudinchief can too. The sooner we just all be "Americans" again, the better.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

In a pandering speech this week, Michelle Obama addressed an unavoidable issue in todayâs cultural climate: racism.

Read more: http://joemiller.us/2015/05/michell...re-not-welcome-in-these-places/#ixzz3ZZuj3pUs

He is right. It was a pandering speech similar to those that her husband is making saying that black policemen are not treated like white policemen.
*Figuresâ¦ Obama Uses Bogus Statistics to Accuse US Police of Being Racis*t
Read more: http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...cuse-us-police-of-being-racist/#ixzz3ZZyFKIhS


Why bring up this at all? The President is supposed to be the president of everyone, not just for those who look like him. We have been getting along together working side by side, all colors, for many years. Now we are back in the 60's again with protests, riots, all over again.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

7thswan said:


> How about she puts a sock in it about minoritys, the fraudinchief can too. The sooner we just all be "Americans" again, the better.


It does not really matter what she says, you do a good job at twisting it to fit your agenda. Yes, that is my opinion.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

7thswan said:


> How about she puts a sock in it about minoritys, the fraudinchief can too. The sooner we just all be "Americans" again, the better.


She never mentioned "minorities"..... unless you consider "all of our young people" a minority. :shrug:


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

She said "people who look like me". We all know what she meant.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

gapeach said:


> She said "people who look like me". We all know what she meant.


She said that as a child talking about themselves, not that they look like her. You should read the speech.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

"And growing up on the South Side of Chicago, I was one of those kids myself. So I know that feeling of not belonging in a place like this."

I have seen a picture of her house and it looks a lot better than the one I grew up in. She was never proud of her country before Barack got elected.

I don't know anybody who feels that way. I'm proud to be an American and proud to proclaim it.

I just hope that our country can get back on its feet again after they leave the White House.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gapeach said:


> "And growing up on the South Side of Chicago, I was one of those kids myself. So I know that feeling of not belonging in a place like this."
> 
> I don't know anybody who feels that way.


Hello, I am Yvonne's hubby, pleased to make your acquaintance..... Now you know someone who feels like they dont belong in places like that. 

I too hope America can get back on the right track, been hoping that since the Kennedy administration.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'm an art nerd and before farriery I worked in museums (conservator of Asian works of art on paper), I can tell you that the sentiment is not uncommon, not only amongst inner city poor people but amongst rural people too.

People have said to me many times that all that art and museum stuff is for the fancy folk (or some term or other), which is just not true.

As hard as Mr. Miller tried, there's just no story to his 'story', at least not in the way he might want because what she said is a reality.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Hello, I am Yvonne's hubby, pleased to make your acquaintance..... Now you know someone who feels like they dont belong in places like that.
> 
> I too hope America can get back on the right track, been hoping that since the Kennedy administration.


I said that I did not know anybody who feels that they have never been proud of their country before and I don't.

âPeople in this country are ready for change and hungry for a different kind of politics and â¦ for the first time in my adult life I am proud of my country because it feels like hope is finally making a comeback.â
Michelle Obama


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I don't know about the speech, but it has bothered me for a long time that we have so many exclusive organizations in this country. Some make sense to me, like religious ones. Obviously, people of different faiths have different beliefs and worship practices.

But, all the groups they start you off as a kid with in school are dumb in my opinion. I think it just makes kids think they have to find the ones they fit into and try and focus on them being special so they have pride in it. It's like black history month. It's dumb.

There are interesting people of all kinds of races and cultural backgrounds. Some to admire, some are infamous. Many led very interesting lives and we should grow up knowing about them. Many times it is relevant to know about things from "their" perspective, because at the time they might have experienced prejudices or racism or persecution, or been on the other side of those issues. And, yes knowing that helps you understand their lives and place in history.

But, until we do away with a lot of these divisive groups, we won't start raising any generations to see themselves as not automatically being excluded from places like museums.

We homeschool and my kids learn all kinds of stuff, sometimes I think more in depth than they might get in a classroom school. But, we've tried to not make it be "it's February, this is when we study black people".

I don't think a museum or celebrity speaker will change it. Parents have to see how divisive these school clubs and similar groups are and stop participating and teach their kids to. That's the only way I think kids will stop hesitating and wondering if a place is somewhere they would enjoy or be welcome.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gapeach said:


> I said that I did not know anybody who feels that they have never been proud of their country before and I don't.


Hi there... allow me to introduce myself again..... I am Yvonne's hubby, and I am not very proud of what our country has become. I must admit that I used to be very proud of our country but its changed a lot since then.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *gapeach*
> _I said that I did not know anybody who feels that they have never been proud of their country before and I don't._


Nit picky perhaps, but she said in her adult life, not never.

Still kind of sad.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I have never felt any more proud of my country than on 9/11/2001 when Congress gathered on the steps and sang God Bless America.
Very sad that this unity lasted only for a short while.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izb459vJ-8Q[/ame]


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Thankyou for finding and bringing forward this complete text.... it makes it much easier to understand her comments when putting them in context.


Yup, pretty much does. And she's slamming white people -again. She's certainly not talking about ALL children! She's speaking of those in the neighborhoods near there-those 'of color'.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Wouldn't that be racist to judge by looks and not character or behavior.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Yup, pretty much does. And she's slamming white people -again. She's certainly not talking about ALL children! She's speaking of those in the neighborhoods near there-those 'of color'.


Both of them, Barack and Michelle beat that drum.

If Barack had a son, he would have looked like Trayvon. 
She, from S Chicago, would have been one of those kids who never went to the museums because they did not feel welcome. Blah,blah,blah!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gapeach said:


> Both of them, Barack and Michelle beat that drum.
> 
> If Barack had a son, he would have looked like Trayvon.
> She, from S Chicago, would have been one of those kids who never went to the museums because they did not feel welcome. Blah,blah,blah!


Maybe she would have felt a bit more welcome had she grown up in Atlanta..... They at least had water fountains there.... up nawth? not so many!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> I said that I did not know anybody who feels that they have never been proud of their country before and I don't.
> 
> âPeople in this country are ready for change and hungry for a different kind of politics and â¦ for the first time in my adult life I am proud of my country because it feels like hope is finally making a comeback.â
> Michelle Obama


Well this country can be pretty depressing at times and pride can be hard to find with all the wrongs we have done so I can sympathise with her there. I am sure there was a bit of hyperbole but I guess that is verboten for the Obamas to use.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Yup, pretty much does. And she's slamming white people -again. She's certainly not talking about ALL children! She's speaking of those in the neighborhoods near there-those 'of color'.


Read carefully:


> "And with this inaugural exhibition, the Whitney is really sending the same message to young people and *to people of every background* across this country. Youâre telling them that their story is part of the American story, and that they deserve to be seen. And youâre sending that message not just with the art you display, but with the educational programming you run here. Youâre reaching out to *kids from all backgrounds*, exposing them to the arts, showing them that they have something to contribute."


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

She is not that old, but in her lifetime she could not legally marry a white man in the state of Georgia! I guess growing up on the ''south side'' of Chicago would make that all go away.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> I'm an art nerd and before farriery I worked in museums (conservator of Asian works of art on paper), I can tell you that the sentiment is not uncommon, not only amongst inner city poor people but amongst rural people too.
> 
> People have said to me many times that all that art and museum stuff is for the fancy folk (or some term or other), which is just not true.
> 
> As hard as Mr. Miller tried, there's just no story to his 'story', at least not in the way he might want because what she said is a reality.


Well , when I was in school in the city, all the schools I knew of took field trips to the DIA.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

painterswife said:


> It does not really matter what she says, you do a good job at twisting it to fit your agenda. Yes, that is my opinion.


It's real hard for her to NOT twist rascism into Everything. She's nothing to look up to. Maybe she'll tell the little kiddies how she lost her law lisc.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Wanda said:


> She is not that old, but in her lifetime she could not legally marry a white man in the state of Georgia! I guess growing up on the ''south side'' of Chicago would make that all go away.


Maybe when she was born, but by the time she was of legal age to marry, this had changed. Why wallow in the misery of the past instead of celebrating the progress? 

As much as the first lady implies in her speeches that she was poor, underprivileged, she came from a working class/middle class family. I would bet her dad made more money than mine did!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Wanda said:


> She is not that old, but in her lifetime she could not legally marry a white man in the state of Georgia! I guess growing up on the ''south side'' of Chicago would make that all go away.


And it is certainly a good thing that the republicans fought the dems tooth & nail to change that!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

no really said:


> When I was a kid I was weirded out by several places. Museums being one, to quiet, always thought they were haunted!


A little different than what MO was speaking of...she definetly injected race into it. Don't care what else she said...trying to make it seem as tho she meant all children is a mighty streatch after the part about minority kids.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> She never mentioned "minorities"..... unless you consider "all of our young people" a minority. :shrug:


In the part about some children not feeling 'welcome', she DID NOT say ALL young people. she referenced her neighborhood, neighborhoods around the museum. Anyone who thinks she didn't mean minorities don't know that Michele Obama is a black person, WITH AN AGENDA to show how horrible white folks are. She never misses an opportunity.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> I'm an art nerd and before farriery I worked in museums (conservator of Asian works of art on paper), I can tell you that the sentiment is not uncommon, not only amongst inner city poor people but amongst rural people too.
> 
> People have said to me many times that all that art and museum stuff is for the fancy folk (or some term or other), which is just not true.
> 
> As hard as Mr. Miller tried, there's just no story to his 'story', at least not in the way he might want because what she said is a reality.


Thanks for you study of one but anywhere all over the country kids from all colors go on field trips to museums many times a yr. 
IF anything, her speech should instill something in minority familes who put no emphasis on culture, all the kids see is welfare, unwed moms.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> In the part about some children not feeling 'welcome', she DID NOT say ALL young people. she referenced her neighborhood, neighborhoods around the museum. Anyone who thinks she didn't mean minorities don't know that Michele Obama is a black person, WITH AN AGENDA to show how horrible white folks are. She never misses an opportunity.


And you never miss an opportunity to rant about how horribly racist Michelle Obama is even when your own story doesn't support your facts. You have to read/listen to the whole speech not just cherry pick one bit you that taken out of context appears to support your premise.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

They are racist.
Obama even supports bring guns to knife fights
He has said folks should sit in the back of a bus and be quiet.
He stands with a tax dogger, he hires and promotes tax doggers.
He meets with people who on tape ....knowingly on tape mocked the supporters of Obama....

Sorry if some of us do not respect him ...many are waiting for a person of Quality,and strengh and love of freedom to be president.


We know such persons of Quality come in all ethnic, and in each gender.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

kasilofhome said:


> They are racist.
> Obama even supports bring guns to knife fights


There is no love lost twixt myself and the Obama's but bringing a gun to a knife fight sounds like pretty good reasoning to me.... lots better than bringing a knife to a gunfight.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

kasilofhome said:


> We know such persons of Quality come in all ethnic, and in each gender.


We sure do, but they very rarely come in the form of a politician.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> There is no love lost twixt myself and the Obama's but bringing a gun to a knife fight sounds like pretty good reasoning to me.... lots better than bringing a knife to a gunfight.




If only he was not talking about his plans for American governmental plans in governing this nation within months of taking office.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> And you never miss an opportunity to rant about how horribly racist Michelle Obama is even when your own story doesn't support your facts. You have to read/listen to the whole speech not just cherry pick one bit you that taken out of context appears to support your premise.


I've read the whole speech. That doesn't for one instant change the "dog whistle" (if its not that clear to you maybe think on it) part about some children LIKE HER & who LIVE around the museum who DON'T FEEL WELCOME!! 
Some are such far left apologists, I'm ill. 
I've never been racist a minute in my life & I'm resenting all that she implies & has ever implied. I'm mad about her not ever-in her adult life, of course, children don't know racism until someone instills it-being proud of her country. I sincerely hope that after these bums, these racists, these Idiots, these country wreckers, leave office they go live in another country which they deem more favorable to blacks.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> We sure do, but they very rarely come in the form of a politician.


So sorry you didn't see Santorum, Carson, Rubio, Romney, Reagan, BushI...many many more. JFK. Cain. Cruz. Whatshername from MI who ran last time. Ya know, the one who fostered 30 some kids.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tiempo said:


> We sure do, but they very rarely come in the form of a politician.




Many of them do but they might not be a member of the Democrat Party.
Those who dare to leave the enclave of the Democrats are made fun of and ostracised by other black politicians.

Scott of S.C. gets very little recognition even though he was elected first black senator in many.many years.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> I've read the whole speech. That doesn't for one instant change the "dog whistle" (if its not that clear to you maybe think on it) part about some children LIKE HER & who LIVE around the museum who DON'T FEEL WELCOME!!
> Some are such far left apologists, I'm ill.
> I've never been racist a minute in my life & I'm resenting all that she implies & has ever implied. I'm mad about her not ever-in her adult life, of course, children don't know racism until someone instills it-being proud of her country. I sincerely hope that after these bums, these racists, these Idiots, these country wreckers, leave office they go live in another country which they deem more favorable to blacks.


The only people who see a dog whistle are the ones looking for a dog whistle. I see a woman making a speech and saying she can understand why some people don't feel comfortable going to museums because she didn't feel comfortable as a child. And then thanking the museum profusely for making it more welcome to all children from all backgrounds. 

Your second paragraph is kind of interesting though that you take her comments so personally. I am not a racist and I don't read her comments and get offended and think she is talking about me. I am curious why you do?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Gee, it's not stalking to check out just what our want to be leader have written or done...in the past ...it's good investigation...

Why would the vast majority of the media not vet obama....why are his records sealed... 


It is odd how he has a as# number from a state he did not live in.
What s up there...
Come does it not make people suspicious of what and why he is hiding..

Is he and she hiding alone of racism speeches a writings... 20 years with Jeremy Wright.

His slip ups from his own mouth as to be a Muslim.

Even with his records sealed..... his lies stand out ... if one cares to look.

Was he a part of Salman March... what is given on his date of birth invalidated his public claim. He wrote a book....and he got is place of birth wrong..

You value vetting some family homeschooling off the grid will th ten kids. But the man who claimed the control of the Nukes gets a pass.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

kasilofhome said:


> Gee, it's not stalking to check out just what our want to be leader have written or done...in the past ...it's good investigation...
> 
> Why would the vast majority of the media not vet obama....why are his records sealed...
> 
> ...


You do like the red herrings..... Half of the statements you made there are not even true assuming I am understanding what you were trying to say of course. If you are going to vet him I would suggest better information sources. 

This thread and others like it have nothing to do with vetting the President though. This is just character assassination because you don't like the Obamas. It does nothing for the credibility of your case against them when it is so patently about hate and not facts.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> The only people who see a dog whistle are the ones looking for a dog whistle. I see a woman making a speech and saying she can understand why some people don't feel comfortable going to museums because she didn't feel comfortable as a child. And then thanking the museum profusely for making it more welcome to all children from all backgrounds.
> 
> Your second paragraph is kind of interesting though that you take her comments so personally. I am not a racist and I don't read her comments and get offended and think she is talking about me. I am curious why you do?


If it walks like a duck, talks like...and if the shoe fits, wear it.
We are so beaten by PC and fear of being called racists that ordinary folks can't be offended by the First Lady who is extremely race baiting in her talks nearly everytime she opens her mouth. But I wasn't going to let this one rest. She is insinuating that places like she mentioned do not make minority children 'welcome'. I'm offended again by her. Nearly as much as the #1 offence, her not ever being proud of my country.
Good thing she lost her law license.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> *If it walks like a duck, talks like...and if the shoe fits, wear it.*
> We are so beaten by PC and fear of being called racists that ordinary folks can't be offended by the First Lady who is extremely race baiting in her talks nearly everytime she opens her mouth. But I wasn't going to let this one rest. She is insinuating that places like she mentioned do not make minority children 'welcome'. I'm offended again by her. Nearly as much as the #1 offence, her not ever being proud of my country.
> Good thing she lost her law license.


If I was new reader on this site and took your first sentence to heart and then read at all your posts. I would have to say that you could appear to be a racist based only on your posts


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you for proving my point. If we criticize & call out the Obamas for what they are...we're racists.
If I were a new comer to HT& took a look at all your posts, before & after banned, I'd say that you could appear to be a koolade drinker.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> I have never felt any more proud of my country than on 9/11/2001 when Congress gathered on the steps and sang God Bless America.


You're aware that it was all for show, aren't you?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Thank you for proving my point. If we criticize & call out the Obamas for what they are...we're racists.
> If I were a new comer to HT& took a look at all your posts, before & after banned, I'd say that you could appear to be a koolade drinker.


Koolaid is quite good. There are so many flavors and colors and you can even make popsicles with it.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> You're aware that it was all for show, aren't you?


Why? Does it really matter?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Why? Does it really matter?


The proud moment she referred to was a pretty obvious photo op. After all, they didn't gather on the steps of the capital building to NOT be noticed. How many of them do you think sang God Bless America in private later on?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> If it walks like a duck, talks like...and if the shoe fits, wear it.
> We are so beaten by PC and fear of being called racists that ordinary folks can't be offended by the First Lady who is extremely race baiting in her talks nearly everytime she opens her mouth. But I wasn't going to let this one rest. She is insinuating that places like she mentioned do not make minority children 'welcome'. I'm offended again by her. Nearly as much as the #1 offence, her not ever being proud of my country.
> Good thing she lost her law license.


I think it is pretty easy to pick out a racist by what they say and just disagreeing with President Obama's politics does not make you one. There is an old adage though that says _We hate most in others what we dislike in ourselves. 

_You might want to really think through why you hate Michelle Obama so much to the point you call her names, disparage her weight, her looks and her clothes, get offended by absolutely anything she does, etc. Because that isn't just disliking her politics. That is something else entirely.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Nevada said:


> The proud moment she referred to was a pretty obvious photo op. After all, they didn't gather on the steps of the capital building to NOT be noticed. How many of them do you think sang God Bless America in private later on?


Honestly, how can you say something like that? Was she being pretentious?
And that the members of the Congress were big fakers just to be NOTICED? That they were not as heartbroken and as sick at heart as the rest of this country was on 9/11? I hope I never get to that point where I am so devoid of feeling for My Country, that I love so much.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I think it is pretty easy to pick out a racist by what they say and just disagreeing with President Obama's politics does not make you one. There is an old adage though that says _We hate most in others what we dislike in ourselves.
> 
> _You might want to really think through why you hate Michelle Obama so much to the point you call her names, disparage her weight, her looks and her clothes, get offended by absolutely anything she does, etc. Because that isn't just disliking her politics. That is something else entirely.


It's really simple for me. She's a racist and a lier, that's why I don't like her....not one bit. Same with her husband.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> Honestly, how can you say something like that? Was she being pretentious?


I didn't say anyone was being pretentious. I just said they were participating in a photo op. They didn't do anything wrong, but you should it for what it is.

I know, I also wasn't being fair when I said Sarah Palin did her "One Nation" bus tour and I said it was a photo op. Conservatives asked why she and her family couldn't just take a trip along the east coast to see the sights in private. If course they could have, but then why did she invest in an $11,000 "One Nation" bus wrapper?

Just look at these things for what they are.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> Good thing she lost her law license.


She did not lose her license, as has been demonstrated many times..yet the lie continues to be repeated.

I find it interesting that so many claim as one reason they don't like her is that she's a liar, yet they have no qualms with lying about her themselves.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Why bring up Sarah Palin? She does not even have a dog in this fight.

As for Michelle, a photo up, being phony as usual just like her faker husband.

I would hope that all of the members of Congress were sincere and loved their country also.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Photo ops are par for the course for all politicians.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Nevada said:


> The proud moment she referred to was a pretty obvious photo op. After all, they didn't gather on the steps of the capital building to NOT be noticed. How many of them do you think sang God Bless America in private later on?


Only the Republicans.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I think it is pretty easy to pick out a racist by what they say and just disagreeing with President Obama's politics does not make you one. There is an old adage though that says _We hate most in others what we dislike in ourselves.
> 
> _You might want to really think through why you hate Michelle Obama so much to the point you call her names, disparage her weight, her looks and her clothes, get offended by absolutely anything she does, etc. Because that isn't just disliking her politics. That is something else entirely.


Never have I said I hate MO. Never have I called her names. Other than what she is: Racist, she is also not so classy, but I'm comparing her to Laura Bush, Jackie Kennedy, etc. Why would that be unfair? 

Getting offended by absolutely anything she does? Sorry, that is a LIE. 

By your statement, I could say you hate all of us conservatives on HT.

But being 1st Lady comes w/certain expected behaviors & showing you're a racist every chance you get isn't one of them.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

May 09, 2015, 06:25 pm
*Michelle Obama speaks of emotional toll of being first black first lady*

By Elise Viebeck
http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...speaks-of-emotional-toll-of-being-first-black

She Lets Loose on Race...
Michelle's Oh So Painful Life: Poor first lady thrashed the
nights away in 5 star hotels over one star treatment. 

Poor her.....


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

gapeach said:


> May 09, 2015, 06:25 pm
> *Michelle Obama speaks of emotional toll of being first black first lady*
> 
> By Elise Viebeck
> ...


I did a quick search about the media referring to her as a 'baby momma' and it is in fact true. While it may not offend some, it would sure offend me because it strongly suggests unwed mother/random breeder and is commonly used when referencing black women. According to my quick search, Fox news was the original source on that and it is a highly disrespectful term considering she has only two daughters and she's married to the father.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Only the Republicans.


You really believe all the Republicans are true Patriots and none of them were there for a photo-op? Wow. I thought you weren't a Republican?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Never have I said I hate MO. Never have I called her names. Other than what she is: Racist, she is also not so classy, but I'm comparing her to Laura Bush, Jackie Kennedy, etc. Why would that be unfair?
> 
> Getting offended by absolutely anything she does? Sorry, that is a LIE.
> 
> ...


I will just let that stand for itself. I do think we need a hole digging smiley though.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

http://my.xfinity.com/video/michell...107524/Comcast/Today_in_Video?cid=hero_sf_TIV

Maybe Michelle O. should not be so thin skinned. That remark by Michelle Malkin was on MM, not Fox, just on their air. Michelle had called Obama her babies' daddy in a speech and there is nothing wrong about that.


Anyone who wants to hear people getting lied about and blasted each day, just tune in MSNBC.
Hillary Clinton has been under more scrutiny and has had many cartoonist lampooning her. She doesn't seemed to be fazed by it.
Even President GWB was the most reviled president ever. Standing on a soap box does not usually help a bit for popularity.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> May 09, 2015, 06:25 pm
> *Michelle Obama speaks of emotional toll of being first black first lady*
> 
> By Elise Viebeck
> ...


I would not want her job no matter what the perks are she has taken more crap than anyone and that includes Hillary Clinton. Just the stuff I have seen on here blows my mind. She tries to get kids to exercise and eat better and there is a meltdown. Who does that? She plants a garden at the White House and a forum full of homesteaders has a cow. I don't think y'all can really see how warped the lenses are that you are viewing her through.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Nevada said:


> The proud moment she referred to was a pretty obvious photo op. After all, they didn't gather on the steps of the capital building to NOT be noticed. How many of them do you think sang God Bless America in private later on?


It was a difficult period in US history and certainly many of these events were orchestrated but they were done so to show unity and strength in your nation and your government, not just a bunch of political figures mugging for the camera. 

I don't know how many sang God Bless America in private but I do know that your country was more united at that time than they have been in a very long time. Maybe those photo ops helped or maybe not.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

At the point in time that they say God Bless America, our country was completely shut down. The next night churches all over the country had services and the church that we went to was full. The pastor was a person who was very anti-war and he was very torn himself about retribution but he decided that he was in favor of tracking the people who did this down and do whatever the law would allow to them. I think that the people singing that night were sincere. I don't think at the time that they were not unified. I wish that it could have lasted longer.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

gapeach said:


> Honestly, how can you say something like that? Was she being pretentious?
> And that the members of the Congress were big fakers just to be NOTICED? That they were not as heartbroken and as sick at heart as the rest of this country was on 9/11? I hope I never get to that point where I am so devoid of feeling for My Country, that I love so much.


Wow, I agree, Peach. But, to tell ya the truth, Dems pretty much know how their own reps are...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> You really believe all the Republicans are true Patriots and none of them were there for a photo-op? Wow. I thought you weren't a Republican?


I'm not but overwhelmingly I find them to be true patriots & notsomuch the purveyors of apologies for our great country. 
NOT one of 'em has said "CORPSEmen" 3 times.
Every single 'R' POTUS has allowed photo shoots in the WH too.

Wonder if this bunch will steal 200K from the WH when they leave like the Clintons did.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I would not want her job no matter what the perks are she has taken more crap than anyone and that includes Hillary Clinton. Just the stuff I have seen on here blows my mind. She tries to get kids to exercise and eat better and there is a meltdown. Who does that? She plants a garden at the White House and a forum full of homesteaders has a cow. I don't think y'all can really see how warped the lenses are that you are viewing her through.


Sorry, but you should go look at those links b/c I am challenging you on the "full forum on HT against exercise". The garden she never intended to maintain but liked to appear as tho she would. I certainly didn't fault her. Nor on the lunch thing but that seems to have failed miserably.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

If English was not your first language, it would be easy to think that Corpsman would be pronounced as Corpse man.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

gapeach said:


> At the point in time that they say God Bless America, our country was completely shut down. The next night churches all over the country had services and the church that we went to was full. The pastor was a person who was very anti-war and he was very torn himself about retribution but he decided that he was in favor of tracking the people who did this down and do whatever the law would allow to them. I think that the people singing that night were sincere. I don't think at the time that they were not unified. I wish that it could have lasted longer.


Oh, I so wish it could have also. But, we've heard it form an insiders, Dems did it all for show.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Perhaps they think Republicans are more Christian than Democrats.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> If English was not your first language, it would be easy to think that Corpsman would be pronounced as Corpse man.


Kind of like cavalry and calvary. People almost never pronounce cavalry correctly. 

I have no idea what the "corpseman" thing is though.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> Kind of like cavalry and calvary. People almost never pronounce cavalry correctly.
> 
> I have no idea what the "corpseman" thing is though.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNr66HHhMjs[/ame]

*Uploaded on Feb 4, 2010*
Obama, the One we've all been waiting for, the One who will heal the planet, the Messiah, while publicly praying that he will no longer be criticized failed to pronounce a job position he as Commander in Chief presides over. The teleprompter must not be very helpful with pronunciation.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Kind of like cavalry and calvary. People almost never pronounce cavalry correctly.
> 
> .


That largely depends on whether they actually know what Calvary is.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Muskrat said:


> That largely depends on whether they actually know what Calvary is.


I have not seen that to be true in my experience. People who sing about Calvary on Sunday are the ones most likely to misspeak it.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNr66HHhMjs
> 
> *Uploaded on Feb 4, 2010*
> Obama, the One we've all been waiting for, the One who will heal the planet, the Messiah, while publicly praying that he will no longer be criticized failed to pronounce a job position he as Commander in Chief presides over. The teleprompter must not be very helpful with pronunciation.


So I wonder who was Bush trying to insult when he said "nucular".  People just mispronounce words. But thank you for the video I had never heard that one before.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Obama was not coached well enough.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Never have I said I hate MO. Never have I called her names. Other than what she is: Racist, she is also not so classy, but I'm comparing her to Laura Bush, Jackie Kennedy, etc. Why would that be unfair?
> 
> Getting offended by absolutely anything she does? Sorry, that is a LIE.
> 
> ...


Never called her names? I'm sure you'll have some interesting justification for how the "idiotsincharge" you started this thread with isn't name calling. I look forward to being enlightened and amused.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> Never called her names? I'm sure you'll have some interesting justification for how the "idiotsincharge" you started this thread with isn't name calling. I look forward to being enlightened and amused.


It appears that is, in fact, a true statement, not name calling! They are idiots, and they are in charge, right?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> It appears that is, in fact, a true statement, not name calling! They are idiots, and they are in charge, right?


I knew I'd be amused.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> I knew I'd be amused.


Me too!!ound:


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> So I wonder who was Bush trying to insult when he said "nucular".  People just mispronounce words. But thank you for the video I had never heard that one before.


I say it just like Bush does, it is a Southern thang.

It has been Corps for over 200 years and Obama is the first president to pronounce it wrong.
It would be funny if he were not the Commander in Chief over the Corps.

No, pretty sad, in fact.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> I say it just like Bush does, it is a Southern thang.


You don't think his wife pointed it out to him? Come on, he talked that was to be folksy. When he was governor he was very sharp and didn't talk that way.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

OK, just like Obama, who has no discernible accent gets real folksy when he is with his homies and changes his accent to really fake sounding southern black.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> You don't think his wife pointed it out to him? Come on, he talked that was to be folksy. When he was governor he was very sharp and didn't talk that way.


What about Hillary and her "black" dialect? You do remember that speech don't you?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Nothing excuses Obama for pronouncing Corps as Corpse, not even putting the blame on Bush.:hysterical:


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

We interupt this political mud slinging for a comment about the actual topic, 

I homeschooled for 4 years and took my kids to a ridiculous number of museums and arty farty places and there were events and museums where my blonde haired, blue eyed children have received the stink eye just for walking in the door. 

So if you think high society uppity folk want to see lower income rugrats in their museums potentially ruining their fancy art you are kidding yourselves. They donate to charity to keep "those" kids in their own neigborhoods. The only reason you are even bringing it up is because Michelle Obama had the gall to say it, just because you dont like her doesnt make it true. and by the way, my kids have really terrific manners in public, they only behave like nuts at home.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

&#65532; There seem to be several posts in this thread that don't seem to qualify as "Nice" OR "Neighborly".
Just saying,


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Perception,assumptions,and reality..... often have little in common.

Have low self-esteem...suddenly it's your feeling that your are rejected..... when it's more of your interpretation. And any excuse will do as long as the excuse can't be personally be Changed ...in that it is an aspect of who you are.


Race,religion,sex choice, income, sex,......can't look at behavior, can't look at character, can't look at choices....na..... it just has to be some ......ism.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> &#65532; There seem to be several posts in this thread that don't seem to qualify as "Nice" OR "Neighborly".
> Just saying,


Mention Obama around here and all the nice and neighborly go right out the window.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Kind of like cavalry and calvary. People almost never pronounce cavalry correctly.
> 
> I have no idea what the "corpseman" thing is though.


If some don't know calvary & cavalry, then they could be poor readers or dislexic...
I know non-conservatives don't get the CORPSEman thing. The Idiotincharge said it in speeches THREE times. If you don't know how its pronounced, you are totally ignorant of the military. TOTALLY. And if you are not corrected by staff or are & refuse to say it right-whatever, then you are TOTALLY arrogant.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> So I wonder who was Bush trying to insult when he said "nucular".  People just mispronounce words. But thank you for the video I had never heard that one before.


How on this earth could that ever be similar? Is there a branch of the military called 'nuclear?
Another fine example of non-conserves having no idea how to make analogy.
Might as well have said I don't know how to spell milleneum. Just as much an analogy.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> Never called her names? I'm sure you'll have some interesting justification for how the "idiotsincharge" you started this thread with isn't name calling. I look forward to being enlightened and amused.


If you can show us a few examples of how this man who is the head of our country has done anything that has benefitted it, I'll THINK about changing his name. However, this thread is about MO. The accusations about me were that I consistently called her names.
Nice obfuscation tho.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Nevada said:


> You don't think his wife pointed it out to him? Come on, he talked that was to be folksy. When he was governor he was very sharp and didn't talk that way.


I beg to differ. I live where he was gov. He's spoken the same pretty much his adult life.
Maybe you can find a youtube of someone mocking him & saying it differently but don't think you'll find him speaking differently.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mrsgcpete said:


> We interupt this political mud slinging for a comment about the actual topic,
> 
> I homeschooled for 4 years and took my kids to a ridiculous number of museums and arty farty places and there were events and museums where my blonde haired, blue eyed children have received the stink eye just for walking in the door.
> 
> So if you think high society uppity folk want to see lower income rugrats in their museums potentially ruining their fancy art you are kidding yourselves. They donate to charity to keep "those" kids in their own neigborhoods. The only reason you are even bringing it up is because Michelle Obama had the gall to say it, just because you dont like her doesnt make it true. and by the way, my kids have really terrific manners in public, they only behave like nuts at home.


Here we go again w/the study of one family. I went too, with a # of poor farmer kids & always felt welcome...however, at times felt 'watched'...little kids sometimes are by nature DESTRUCTIVE!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> How on this earth could that ever be similar? Is there a branch of the military called 'nuclear?
> Another fine example of non-conserves having no idea how to make analogy.
> Might as well have said I don't know how to spell milleneum. Just as much an analogy.


There are many nuclear officers and enlisted men in the military. They are charged with overseeing and operating the many nuclear weapons systems our country possesses. Nuclear submarines, nuclear warheads on missiles, nuclear bombs, nuclear reactors on aircraft carriers and many other nuclear career paths. Not one of them is a nucular soldier. No one asked GWB to spell the word, just pronounce it correctly, just as you wish Obama to do with corpsman.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> If you can show us a few examples of how this man who is the head of our country has done anything that has benefitted it, I'll THINK about changing his name. However, this thread is about MO. The accusations about me were that I constistently called her names.
> Nice obfuscation tho.


No, your statement was that you "never" called her names. A statement rather easily disproved. A nice effort at spin, but your defenders were at least honest in their efforts. ETA - and more amusing.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> If com don't know calvary & cavalry, then they could be poor readers or dislexic...
> I know non-conservatives don't get the CORPSEman thing. The Idiotincharge said it in speeches THREE times. If you don't know how its pronounced, you are totally ignorant of the military. TOTALLY. And if you are not corrected by staff or are & refuse to say it right-whatever, then you are TOTALLY arrogant.


My husband tends to pronounce cavalry as calvary, I poke gentle fun at him when he does. He's certainly not ignorant of the military though he was combat infantry (101st Airborne), not cavalry.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tiempo said:


> My husband tends to pronounce cavalry as calvary, I poke gentle fun at him when he does. He's certainly not ignorant of the military though he was combat infantry (101st Airborne), not cavalry.


Your husband gets a pass. He was not making a speech as President of the United States, the Commander in Chief.

Corpse sounds like a dead body, and if you're talking about the Marine Corps then this isn't the best mental image.




Obama said he's going to campaign in 57 states, and it turns out that there are 57 Islamic states. There are 57 Islamic states. So did Obama just lose his bearings, or was this a more telling slip, ladies and gentlemen? 

image: http://www.snopes.com/images/mixture.gif







*MIXTURE:* image: http://www.snopes.com/images/green.gif







*TRUE:* Barack Obama said he had visited 57 states. image: http://www.snopes.com/images/red.gif







*FALSE:* Barack Obama's statement was a reference to 57 Islamic states.
Read more at http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/57states.asp#RtCTXjQHS2swJQA9.99


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> There are many nuclear officers and enlisted men in the military. They are charged with overseeing and operating the many nuclear weapons systems our country possesses. Nuclear submarines, nuclear warheads on missiles, nuclear bombs, nuclear reactors on aircraft carriers and many other nuclear career paths. Not one of them is a nucular soldier. No one asked GWB to spell the word, just pronounce it correctly, just as you wish Obama to do with corpsman.


I see. 
Its totally laughable that you would equate the pronunciation of nuclear w/the pronunciation of CORPSEman. I'd ask a corpsman, I would. Like maybe the ones standing behind him trying their best not to snicker. There's really no military soldier called 'nuclearman'. 
I've heard others pronounce 'nuclear' the way Bush did. But only those so far from knowing anything military would say "CORPSEmen".

Talk about digging a hole.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't see how Snopes could give a true/false on the 57 states but it is pretty telling that Obama was thinking of the 57 Islamic states as he was campaigning across the USA.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mrsgcpete said:


> We interupt this political mud slinging for a comment about the actual topic,
> 
> I homeschooled for 4 years and took my kids to a ridiculous number of museums and arty farty places and there were events and museums where my blonde haired, blue eyed children have received the stink eye just for walking in the door.
> 
> So if you think high society uppity folk want to see lower income rugrats in their museums potentially ruining their fancy art you are kidding yourselves. They donate to charity to keep "those" kids in their own neigborhoods. The only reason you are even bringing it up is because Michelle Obama had the gall to say it, just because you dont like her doesnt make it true. and by the way, my kids have really terrific manners in public, they only behave like nuts at home.


A rather well known Canadian artist had done a series of paintings of my father, which were shown at a museum in Calgary so I washed off my kids and hauled them into to town for the big event and while, I didn't feel overly uncomfortable surrounded by the arty crowd, the kids didn't seem to notice. 

I did want to crawl under a rock when the artist took the time to talk to the kids and ask them what they thought of his work and the little one loudly announced, 'that picture doesn't look one bit like Leo and whoever that is, they aren't a real cowboy.'


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> I see.
> Its totally laughable that you would equate the pronunciation of nuclear w/the pronunciation of CORPSEman. I'd ask a corpsman, I would. Like maybe the ones standing behind him trying their best not to snicker. There's really no military soldier called 'nuclearman'.
> I've heard others pronounce 'nuclear' the way Bush did. But only those so far from knowing anything military would say "CORPSEmen".
> 
> Talk about digging a hole.


I think your hole's deep enough. You said there was no mention of nuclear in military discriptions. You were wrong. I tend not to get too hung up on mispronunciations. I've been known to stumble over a few myself. I have a very successful friend who had had many great money making "ideals". I could correct him but it is usually more profitable to buy into his ideas. I've worked with many people who needed to "axe" me questions. I usually politely provide an answer to what they've asked. I worry about nuclear weapons in the wrong hands. Not so much nucular weapons. One thing all my aquaintances do seem to have in common. They know what never means.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

When we lived in the big cities or close to the big cities I spent days, weeks, months at the museums, art galleries, libraries. experimental farm, greenhouses and arboretum and art centers for plays, concerts etc. 

This was just something that we loved to do and their importance was instilled in us as children so we learned to enjoy them. My father took us somewhere every Saturday in the late fall and winter - and no matter how many times we visited the Natural History museum or the Science and Technology museum there was always something new to see. 

I still have memories of the Leonardo Davinci exhibit at the Art Gallery from 50 years ago. And the King Tutankhamen exhibit with the gold sarcophagus. We waited for hours in line but I got to see something that most people will never see. You can bet that this exposure makes an impression on young minds as I have had a lifelong love of archaeology and art and aerospace. 

BUT things are not the same as in my youth. Children did not pay to enter any of these places of learning and the fees for adults was just nominal. I still love to visit all these places but the cost is enormous now. I think THIS is why so many do not go and thus it does create a divide in who can visit and who is excluded.

I never felt uncomfortable and unwelcome as a child or an adult. In fact I felt like all of these places were a gift to me and the more time I spent in them the more comfortable I became because I knew more each time.

I was the daughter of immigrants who came with nothing but their education and work ethic. Both of which my parents considered to be the most important things you could provide for your kids. If you base class on money then we were financially poor but moved up to middle class - but if you base class on experiences and the way you live your life then we were always upper class when it came to learning and experiencing life. 

Several people have said that they were made to feel poor and unwelcome. I don't understand how anyone knew you were poor? If you aren't dressed in rags and know how to conduct yourself in public then you can fit in anywhere.

I do however know that minorities get a rough ride in many museums, art galleries etc because I have seen it happen. White kids and adults behaving badly are left to their own devices while perfectly well behaved coloured kids and adults are followed around by staff and security guards - their every move watched. But this is not in all museums and is simply the bad policies of some.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Every place I have lived has had a museum even here with a population of 777
We got one... heck kids are there all the summer long....they work there.

I just think a person constantly told that the are mistreated or one of the many ism members... and they are self conscious and development a defensive justification as to every negative event based simply has to be only due to their...ism label they might miss the reality that they themselves behaved in some inappropriate manner.

Holding tight to an ism justification will never solve the issue.

(.like who truly can't claim to be in one..females, youth, elderly,black, which, Asian Indian ,Mexican middle eastern, Jewish, atheist, Christian, males, ....all labels... simply hard not to fit in at least one lable)


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

kasilofhome said:


> Every place I have lived has had a museum even here with a population of 777
> We got one... heck kids are there all the summer long....they work there.
> 
> I just think a person constantly told that the are mistreated or one of the many ism members... and they are self conscious and development a defensive justification as to every negative event based simply has to be only due to their...ism label they might miss the reality that they themselves behaved in some inappropriate manner.
> ...


I don't disagree but if someone comes into my home knowing that I have certain beliefs or values, their ism may be a bit more evident and I believe it would be up to me to make sure they're comfortable enough they don't need to feel their ism, which is pretty much the point the first lady was trying to make. Cultural locations need to find a way for more people to let go of their ism's and visit.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> If some don't know calvary & cavalry, then they could be poor readers or dislexic...
> I know non-conservatives don't get the CORPSEman thing. The Idiotincharge said it in speeches THREE times. If you don't know how its pronounced, you are totally ignorant of the military. TOTALLY. And if you are not corrected by staff or are & refuse to say it right-whatever, then you are TOTALLY arrogant.


I wouldn't say it is ignorance of the military, I never used the term corpsmen in my entire time in. I'd be willing to bet though it is purposely mispronounced in the Navy and Army at times for a joke though. I will have to ask my son who is a flight medic. 

So if you purposely "mispronounce" things here on this forum over and over by writing the wrong word does that make you arrogant or ignorant? Because I see that a lot around here.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Seems to me that in as much as an alcoholic can have all the community support to let go of booze ...they must do it themself.

Same for smokers, and persons with weight issue. 

Seems logical that if a person suffers from low self-esteem they and only they can take positive changes.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> Your husband gets a pass. He was not making a speech as President of the United States, the Commander in Chief.
> 
> Corpse sounds like a dead body, and if you're talking about the Marine Corps then this isn't the best mental image.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::hysterical:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> The point there is people are not trying to insult anyone when they mispronounce words they just do it sometimes. And once you get in the habit it is hard to break. Do you honestly think no one ever told President Bush he was saying that word wrong? And yet his entire career he continued to mispronounce it because ya know that's what normal human beings do, they mispronounce things. Again if you weren't nitpicking and trolling through every word out of President Obama's mouth looking to be offended you would have never seen this as an insult just a mispronounced word.


Good post now my question..could a person hold on to their ism and only assume events are based solely due to their ism.

Simply extrapolating from my understanding of your message... that mush of what we perceive is automatically filters by our biases ... biases lead to isms.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

wr said:


> I don't disagree but if someone comes into my home knowing that I have certain beliefs or values, their ism may be a bit more evident and I believe it would be up to me to make sure they're comfortable enough they don't need to feel their ism, which is pretty much the point the first lady was trying to make. Cultural locations need to find a way for more people to let go of their ism's and visit.




So, do you make Christian conservative homesteading people looking for self Reliance comfortable?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

kasilofhome said:


> Good post now my question..could a person hold on to their ism and only assume events are based solely due to their ism.
> 
> Simply extrapolating from my understanding of your message... that mush of what we perceive is automatically filters by our biases ... biases lead to isms.


Of course they could but that sword cuts both ways. Is it possible you see an "ism" where there is none because of your biases? You assume Michelle Obama is a racist because she is black and speaks from her experience of being black. Isn't that just being who she is? We all speak from our personal experiences. 

It appears to me that you are looking for her to speak from a white perspective and she can't do that, she isn't white. She is the first African American First Lady and I applaud her for being herself and speaking from her perspective. I don't think that you guys understand that your saying she isn't like the other white first ladies is a very heavily biased perspective. I don't think it is intentionally racist but it does smack of racism. From the meltdown over the fist bump straight on through to today she has been judged very unfairly based on race. There are things that she has done, things about her looks, etc. that would have been judged very differently if she was white.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::hysterical:



Also from Snopes:


*Origins:* On the campaign trail in Beaverton, Oregon, in May 2008, an obviously tired Barack Obama mistakenly told a crowd that over the course of the long campaign he had been to fifty-seven states in the U.S., with one left to go: 

"... it is just wonderful to be back in Oregon, and over the last 15 months we've traveled to every corner of the United States. I've now been in fifty .... seven states? I think one left to go. One left to go. Alaska and Hawaii, I was not allowed to go to even though I really wanted to visit but my staff would not justify it." 
-video-
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpGH02DtIws[/ame]


Read more at http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/57states.asp#jBSBrZX87MDJBthp.99

I'm sure this will be funny as well......

He sure is a genius.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Of course they could but that sword cuts both ways. Is it possible you see an "ism" where there is none because of your biases? You assume Michelle Obama is a racist because she is black and speaks from her experience of being black. Isn't that just being who she is? We all speak from our personal experiences.
> 
> It appears to me that you are looking for her to speak from a white perspective and she can't do that, she isn't white. She is the first African American First Lady and I applaud her for being herself and speaking from her perspective. I don't think that you guys understand that your saying she isn't like the other white first ladies is a very heavily biased perspective. I don't think it is intentionally racist but it does smack of racism. From the meltdown over the fist bump straight on through to today she has been judged very unfairly based on race. There are things that she has done, things about her looks, etc. that would have been judged very differently if she was white.



I would not call her and her husband racist it they had not openly expressed those sentiments. Sasha and the other child have never been recorded nor have I heard of any racist comments.

All Sharpton he personally has spoken racist comments. ..thus I am comfortable calling him that.

There are blacks and minorities that also see the adults Obama's as racist.

Simply Google

Notable blacks that call obama black.

The list is long.

I one hundred percent of my black friends including my ex find him to be racist..


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> Also from Snopes:
> 
> 
> *Origins:* On the campaign trail in Beaverton, Oregon, in May 2008, an obviously tired Barack Obama mistakenly told a crowd that over the course of the long campaign he had been to fifty-seven states in the U.S., with one left to go:
> ...


Dry humor there. It's a joke, that's why the audience laughed.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Please point to where anyone stated that she is not like any other....WHITE first lady 
I must have missed it.

I really do not care what color a person it...each of us had to be some color or invisible.

Color, race, sex are not character or behavior.

So, if you hear that she is not behaving like past first ladies..that is not the same as

What you perceived.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Dry humor there. It's a joke, that's why the audience laughed.




Dry humor.... it at the time was attributed to a miss speak.... why the lie... if it was humor.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

There were more than 25K comments and no comments about dry humor. 
Mostly just about his lying and sounding out of it plus not being too bright.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

kasilofhome said:


> So, do you make Christian conservative homesteading people looking for self Reliance comfortable?


Certainly but you just described most of my family so that's not much of a stretch.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Of course they could but that sword cuts both ways. Is it possible you see an "ism" where there is none because of your biases? You assume Michelle Obama is a racist because she is black and speaks from her experience of being black. Isn't that just being who she is? We all speak from our personal experiences.
> 
> It appears to me that you are looking for her to speak from a white perspective and she can't do that, she isn't white. She is the first African American First Lady and I applaud her for being herself and speaking from her perspective. I don't think that you guys understand that your saying she isn't like the other white first ladies is a very heavily biased perspective. I don't think it is intentionally racist but it does smack of racism. From the meltdown over the fist bump straight on through to today she has been judged very unfairly based on race. There are things that she has done, things about her looks, etc. that would have been judged very differently if she was white.


It isn't that she speaks from the black perspective, it's that she speaks from the "poor pitiful me" perspective. How many times has she thrown in that "south side of Chicago" line, implying poor and projects, when her household was two parent and middle class. She keeps harping on the negative, instead of celebrating the progress that is reflected in the very fact she IS the first lady, and a two term first lady at that. Look up her recent commencement address at Tuskeegee. Most of it was great, but then she just had to spend a few paragraphs on the "poor pitiful me" attitude. 

When Obama made his 2008 victory speech and the cameras panned across the audience with tears running down the cheeks of so many of the black faces, it was a moving moment. I thought, well even if he's too far to the left, this election will at least bring some healing and better race relations to the country. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I thought the same thing at the time, MO cows. It is really a shame and sad too. No two people living in the White House have ever been as divisive to the country as those two have been and never has a President set the country back in race relations at least over 50 years.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> I thought the same thing at the time, MO cows. It is really a shame and sad too. No two people living in the White House have ever been as divisive to the country as those two have been and never has a President set the country back in race relations at least over 50 years.


It is really a shame and it is really sad because the only thing that really happened is the hate and the racism that was simmering under the surface erupted when we elected a black President. It was always there we just got to see how much ugly was really out there. 

I genuinely had no idea how ugly my home state of Ohio was until Obama ran for election. The things people were recorded saying there just blew my mind. Ignorant, racist, disgusting crap just rolling out of their mouths. It just makes me sad.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Shocking....just because they happen to be black... we are to over look the lies, and dishonest, unconstitutional acts.... sorry but to do that requires some of us who are not racist to consider his skin before his actions.

Calling me a racist because I know and will not hide or accept his lying is self deception.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> It is really a shame and it is really sad because the only thing that really happened is the hate and the racism that was simmering under the surface erupted when we elected a black President. It was always there we just got to see how much ugly was really out there.
> 
> I genuinely had no idea how ugly my home state of Ohio was until Obama ran for election. The things people were recorded saying there just blew my mind. Ignorant, racist, disgusting crap just rolling out of their mouths. It just makes me sad.


Yes, when people no longer feel oppressed they let it all out. Oh, maybe you meant the white folks?


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

racism will never be solved.

there will always be some who truly are racist.
there will always be some who truly are not.
there will always be some who are influenced by both extremes and find themselves sometimes relating to things both sides say.

we will never solve it. no one will. life's not perfect.

the only thing I think is worthwhile is encouraging people to just try and not let other people's attitudes be a barrier to what you want and need in life. figure out a work around. we've progressed as far as I think we can go. and, for most things people want and need in life, you can figure out a way to get to it and avoid those whose racial beliefs might try and hinder you.

everyone would be far more successful and have less of a victim mentality and more positive things accomplished that way.

here's a perfect example. this article is about a black college professor who made what many would consider pretty racially charged remarks. I would tend to agree, because my litmus test is what would happen if someone of another race or religion spouted these things about a different race or religion.

I felt I could substitute different players in her tweets and yes it would seem racist. but, everyone now is up in arms over how the university is handling it and if it's a double standard.

who cares. it would be way more effective to just let her feel the results in her personal and professional life, by letting her be free to say those things and letting others be free to encourage or shun her. And, then everyone involved is stuck just dealing with consequences of their actions.

Come on America! this is 5 year old, how to survive the playground advice. be nice to others or don't, but you're all free to play with or ignore whomever you choose based on how you all treat each other.

http://news.yahoo.com/boston-university-criticizes-black-professors-racial-tweets-202124508.html


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> Yes, when people no longer feel oppressed they let it all out. Oh, maybe you meant the white folks?


Um yeah I meant the white folks. 

I guess y'all are just letting out your inner Ann Coulter here so I will just leave you to it. :yawn:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Some us just don't honestly give a hoot what race a person is and simply will not let even a president and first lady place value on a person's DNA over character and behaviour... Martin Luther king Jr was not a sell out or a racist... he was enlightening as far from perfect as all of us are... but his dream was honorable and his speech enlightening and well a challenge to self examining ones reality.

Obama is no King.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> And you never miss an opportunity to rant about how horribly racist Michelle Obama is even when your own story doesn't support your facts. You have to read/listen to the whole speech not just cherry pick one bit you that taken out of context appears to support your premise.


Let me ask you. 

Do you think both 0bamas use race to differentiate the way, in America today, people are treated?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> I think your hole's deep enough. You said there was no mention of nuclear in military discriptions. You were wrong. I tend not to get too hung up on mispronunciations. I've been known to stumble over a few myself. I have a very successful friend who had had many great money making "ideals". I could correct him but it is usually more profitable to buy into his ideas. I've worked with many people who needed to "axe" me questions. I usually politely provide an answer to what they've asked. I worry about nuclear weapons in the wrong hands. Not so much nucular weapons. One thing all my aquaintances do seem to have in common. They know what never means.


What I meant was clear. But not NUCLEAR. What I meant is, there is no designation of thousands of military men...like there are CORPSmen...there are NO NUCLEARmen. Men of a Corps. Bush did NOT call an enormous group of military personell NUCLARmen. See how it then would be the same?
Anyone would've known this & I'm thinking anyone who thinks these terms are equal outta ask some military people who actually KNOW. Like maybe someone in the service right now. B/c only 12% of those in any branch of our military APPROVE of the Idiotincharge.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> The point there is people are not trying to insult anyone when they mispronounce words they just do it sometimes. And once you get in the habit it is hard to break. Do you honestly think no one ever told President Bush he was saying that word wrong? And yet his entire career he continued to mispronounce it because ya know that's what normal human beings do, they mispronounce things. Again if you weren't nitpicking and trolling through every word out of President Obama's mouth looking to be offended you would have never seen this as an insult just a mispronounced word.


Not the same. Not at all. I truly find it hard that the non-conserves are the ones who don't see this. Or perhaps its the ones who support-still-this destroyer of our country. This inept, corrupt, liar (everyday, practically, there's a new lie revealed or a new ineptitue uncovered)
I DO remember instances where someone said they'd told Bush about the nuclur thing...he wasn't able to say it. It was the same for someone else-in gov, news, I cannot remember. But this Idiotincharge said it IN SPEECHES 3 times...ya think no one told him? Why wouldn't he do it correctly? Just too durn arrogant? It is NOT the same as a HT person, or for that matter, any ordinary person mispronouncing "CORPSmen...There is only one POTUS, CIC of the military. Surprised you didn't know that.
I really do resent you calling me a troll. But your choice to be rude & inhospitable, unwelcoming.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> It isn't that she speaks from the black perspective, it's that she speaks from the "poor pitiful me" perspective. How many times has she thrown in that "south side of Chicago" line, implying poor and projects, when her household was two parent and middle class. She keeps harping on the negative, instead of celebrating the progress that is reflected in the very fact she IS the first lady, and a two term first lady at that. Look up her recent commencement address at Tuskeegee. Most of it was great, but then she just had to spend a few paragraphs on the "poor pitiful me" attitude.
> 
> When Obama made his 2008 victory speech and the cameras panned across the audience with tears running down the cheeks of so many of the black faces, it was a moving moment. I thought, well even if he's too far to the left, this election will at least bring some healing and better race relations to the country. Boy was I wrong.


Post of the day award.

Both have had numerous instances to help heal racial divide. Yet they continually seem to try & FIND ways to further that divide.
Black wages-waaaay down. Black home ownership, way down. Black unemployment-WAAAAY up. Black crime-waaay up. Black crimes resulting in deaths-way up.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> It is really a shame and it is really sad because the only thing that really happened is the hate and the racism that was simmering under the surface erupted when we elected a black President. It was always there we just got to see how much ugly was really out there.
> 
> I genuinely had no idea how ugly my home state of Ohio was until Obama ran for election. The things people were recorded saying there just blew my mind. Ignorant, racist, disgusting crap just rolling out of their mouths. It just makes me sad.


You didn't hear the whole state.
All I heard-but then some people may have kept it to themselves-was that we have to make the best of this. It may turn out ok. It LOOKED as tho it was going to be really good for closing the gap of racial strife in our country.
Well, no it didn't & this is the worst non-leader POTUS we've ever had.

Something like 33% of the country thinks were going in the right direction. Or-67% think its headed in the WRONG direction.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> What I meant was clear. But not NUCLEAR. What I meant is, there is no designation of thousands of military men...like there are CORPSmen...there are NO NUCLEARmen. Men of a Corps. Bush did NOT call an enormous group of military personell NUCLARmen. See how it then would be the same?
> Anyone would've known this & I'm thinking anyone who thinks these terms are equal outta ask some military people who actually KNOW. Like maybe someone in the service right now. B/c only 12% of those in any branch of our military APPROVE of the Idiotincharge.


There are nuclear weapons officers, nuclear reactor officers and thousands of servicemen who have nuclear in their MOS designation. President Obama was recognizing and honoring the service of the corpsman. That sentiment doesn't change because he mispronounced a word. President Bush was trying to warn and scare us about a largely non existent threat. That sentiment doesn't change either even if he can't properly pronounce the threat. Spin away.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

gapeach said:


> I thought the same thing at the time, MO cows. It is really a shame and sad too. No two people living in the White House have ever been as divisive to the country as those two have been and never has a President set the country back in race relations at least over 50 years.


Post of the day award.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Not the same. Not at all. I truly find it hard that the non-conserves are the ones who don't see this. Or perhaps its the ones who support-still-this destroyer of our country. This inept, corrupt, liar (everyday, practially, there's a new lie revealed or a new ineptidue uncovered)
> I DO remember instances where soeone said they'd told Bush about the nuclur theing...he wasn't able to say it. It was the same for soeone else-in gov, news, I cannot remember. But this Idiotincharge said it IN SPEECHES 3 times...ya think no one told his? Why wouldn't he do it correctly? Just too durn arrogant?
> I really do resent you calling me a troll. But your choice to be rude & inhospitable, unwelcoming.


Why the double standard. Why is Bush given a pass for his continued mispronunciation but Obama is simply arrogant? Bush's mispronunciation occurred on many more than three occasions. How arrogant must he have been?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Obama has no background to work with. He did not grow up in the lower 48. He cannot relate at all to the problems that we all have had in the last 150 years or the progress that we have made in getting along with each other. 
There are many, many people of different colors who are qualified to be president who are not race baiters.
Giving a huckster like Sharpton a job as his adviser just shows where his loyalties lie. He is supposed to be President of all the people.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> Some us just don't honestly give a hoot what race a person is and simply will not let even a president and first lady place value on a person's DNA over character and behaviour... Martin Luther king Jr was not a sell out or a racist... he was enlightening as far from perfect as all of us are... but his dream was honorable and his speech enlightening and well a challenge to self examining ones reality.
> 
> Obama is no King.


Post of the decade award.

If anyone listens to most of the King family, you'll see that they do not agree w/this admin's tactics especially on race relations. They-the ones I've heard-are very tactful about it. They see how King's leagacy has been hurt.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> There are nuclear weapons officers, nuclear reactor officers and thousands of servicemen who have nuclear in their MOS designation. President Obama was recognizing and honoring the service of the corpsman. That sentiment doesn't change because he mispronounced a word. President Bush was trying to warn and scare us about a largely non existent threat. That sentiment doesn't change either even if he can't properly pronounce the threat. Spin away.


There is no group of thousands of men called NUCLEARmen. You non-conservatives can dig up all the nits & spin stuff all you want. Just makes the excuses look really pathetic. Did Bush stand up in front of hundreds of NUCLEARmen at graduation & say Nuclurmen?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> Why the double standard. Why is Bush given a pass for his continued mispronunciation but Obama is simply arrogant? Bush's mispronunciation occurred on many more than three occasions. How arrogant must he have been?


Again, non-conserves who have no respect for the military cannot see, I guess. There was NO group of thousands of military men called NUCLEARmen. Bush did not speak at their graduation calling them NUCLURmen. Never did this happen.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Again, non-conserves who have no respect for the military cannot see, I guess. There was NO group of thousands of military men called NUCLEARmen. Bush did not speak at their graduation calling them NUCLURmen. Never did this happen.


At least you finally proved you can use "never" properly. Now explain how mispronouncing a word on three occasions is arrogant but mispronouncing another word tens of times more is acceptable.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Again, non-conserves who have no respect for the military cannot see, I guess. There was NO group of thousands of military men called NUCLEARmen. Bush did not speak at their graduation calling them NUCLURmen. Never did this happen.


And, by the way, I have nothing but the utmost respect for those who serve and who have served in the military of this country. I grew up on military bases. I fly the same flag my father flew on his house on special dates. I honor veterans and active duty servicemen whenever and wherever I can. Feel free to disagree with my politics or opinions but never accuse me of not respecting the military.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

When Obama was a Senator, he mocked the Bible. I will never understand how he ever got elected twice.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

This is interesting. Says it is by a liberal. Wish they'd included conservative Indies like me. IT does mention income levels then says that didn't factor in. But the latest I've read is that there are more rich "Ds" than "Rs" now.

Maybe it explains why liberals "feel" unwelcome at museums, concerts.

http://joemiller.us/2015/05/a-liber...il&utm_term=0_065b6c381c-d94b76d4a7-230980529

47 percent of conservative Republicans said they were &#8220;very happy,&#8221; compared with just 28 percent of liberal Democrats&#8230;this result could not simply be attributed to the seemingly obvious cause: differences in income levels between the left and the right. Rather, for every income group in the study, conservative Republicans were happier than Democrats.

One striking finding is that conservatives tend to be less neurotic &#8212; or, more emotionally stable &#8212; than liberals. It is part of the inherent definition of neuroticism that one is less happy &#8212; more fretful, more depressed.

That means they probably make more friends and feel more comfortable in groups and communities. They&#8217;re more sociable. Once again, this probably helps confer a subjective sense of greater happiness.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

For sure, the middle class is poorer than they were 7 years ago.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Um yeah I meant the white folks.
> 
> I guess y'all are just letting out your inner Ann Coulter here so I will just leave you to it. :yawn:


So, is that racist..


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

What is the point of criticizing the mispronunciation of a word? Does it make you feel superior? So petty.

We all do it - sometimes it is a one off mispronunciation and other times it is just the way a person pronounces a word. Obama does it but so did Bush. In fact it is painful to listen to Bush speeches. Just google Bush mispronunciations on YouTube. There are lots of examples. But the fact that he mispronounced words or stumbled over them does not mean that he is not intelligent or educated. The same applies to Obama.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

emdeengee said:


> What is the point of criticizing the mispronunciation of a word? Does it make you feel superior? So petty.
> 
> We all do it - sometimes it is a one off mispronunciation and other times it is just the way a person pronounces a word. Obama does it but so did Bush. In fact it is painful to listen to Bush speeches. Just google Bush mispronunciations on YouTube. There are lots of examples. But the fact that he mispronounced words or stumbled over them does not mean that he is not intelligent or educated. The same applies to Obama.


And unlike Obama, the press and pundits never let up on Bush. Face it- people hate the stones thrown at their friends but turn into stone throwers themselves if enemies are the target.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

They never let up on Obama either - it just depends on which media you read or listen to. 

And everyone criticizes everyone (which is actually normal) but don't hold your "enemy" (seriously?) up to ridicule and to be the epitome of a bad example when your "friend" has done exactly the same thing. And more iimportantly - don't defend him or play the boohoo card. Bush did some really good things while in office but he also did some very foolish things. History will show that Obama's record will be the same.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Bush did some really good things while in office but he also did some very foolish things. History will show that Obama's record will be the same.


I keep waiting for those good things from Obama..... havent seen anything yet.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, Obama has not learned much in office.

Other nations are boycotting him so it's not a few hot head seeking to pick on him for little things... there are dead bodies.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sometimes our prejudices, opinions and preferences prevent us from seeing what is in front of us. That is why distance and time creates perspective. 

Who would have thought that Bush's signing of the Medicare Drug Benefit into law (after having to twist a lot of Republican arms) would be the legislative high point of his administration. But that is what history is now showing.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I keep waiting for those good things from Obama..... havent seen anything yet.


As GWB suggested, historians will make that call sometime in the future. But I think there's a lot better chance that the ACA will be judged by historians as a good thing than the Iraq war.

Obama has done good things that you disagree with, but disagreeing doesn't make those things bad.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> What is the point of criticizing the mispronunciation of a word? Does it make you feel superior? So petty.
> 
> We all do it - sometimes it is a one off mispronunciation and other times it is just the way a person pronounces a word. Obama does it but so did Bush. In fact it is painful to listen to Bush speeches. Just google Bush mispronunciations on YouTube. There are lots of examples. But the fact that he mispronounced words or stumbled over them does not mean that he is not intelligent or educated. The same applies to Obama.


I think that is just amazing that, obviously, he had never talked about the Marine Corp or had never said the word because someone would have called him on it. He was the COC, for pete's sake. What about the Peace Corps? Did he call them the Peace Corpse?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScacdaiFv6w[/ame]
He must have learned to say it by 2014.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I could post a dozen videos of Bush's mispronunciations, malapropisms and bloopers but why would I? People make mistakes when speaking or writing. This does not mean they lack intelligence - or integrity. 

Well, with the exception of Sarah Palin.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> I could post a dozen videos of Bush's mispronunciations, malapropisms and bloopers but why would I? People make mistakes when speaking or writing. This does not mean they lack intelligence - or integrity.
> 
> Well, with the exception of Sarah Palin.


Or Joe Biden! At least Palin is somewhat smart, old Joe....well, not so much as he proves every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

kasilofhome said:


> Well, Obama has not learned much in office.
> 
> Other nations are boycotting him so it's not a few hot head seeking to pick on him for little things... there are dead bodies.


Several of my friends are young widows because of Bush's dead bodies.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

GWB is a terrible speaker and he could not say some words. He was assailed as being dumb. He was a jet pilot, something that dumb people cannot do and he graduated from Harvard Business School. He knew how to run a successful business.


Barack Obama was portrayed to be an eloquent and articulate speaker as well as brilliant.
He can't even speak unless he uses a teleprompter. As far as being brilliant, who knows?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Which of those dead people failed to have a clue what they were agreeing to.

Which of those widowed are not receiving their earned benefits for the death if the source.

Each of the had the free choice to marry.... stay married and knowling be married to a person of honor .... death is never with out pain or lose.

Life is a risk. It is with no disrespect to any family member or person in the service honestly state the true facts.

Those that died gave their lives for are freedom.. all of us of all sexes, of all races of all ages need to honor and fulfill our debt to their families.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tiempo said:


> Several of my friends are young widows because of Bush's dead bodies.


I was not aware that he has killed anyone himself. I wish no one had died or been wounded in any war. We do not have anything but a volunteer Army. No one was forced to go to war after Vietnam.

However, some Reservists were called up in the first Gulf War,Iraq and Afghanistan wars. It is still all volunteer to join any armed service.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Several of my friends are young widows because of Bush's dead bodies.


And some of mine are because of Clinton and Obama.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> I was not aware that he has killed anyone himself. I wish no one had died or been wounded in any war. We do not have anything but a volunteer Army. No one was forced to go to war after Vietnam.
> 
> However, some Reservists were called up in the first Gulf War,Iraq and Afghanistan wars. It is still all volunteer to join any armed service.


Is your point that military deaths are not really a president's responsibility if the troops enlisted? How does enlisting make a difference?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Is your point that military deaths are not really a president's responsibility if the troops enlisted? How does enlisting make a difference?


They knew the risk of joining our military, they volunteered. Draftees didn't get that choice, did they?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> They knew the risk of joining our military, they volunteered. Draftees didn't get that choice, did they?


They enlisted to serve the country, not to sacrifice their lives. I really don't see how the death of an enlisted troop is any less tragic than the death of someone who was drafted. At any rate, the president is still responsible.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Nobody said their deaths are not tragic. They know when they sign up that there is a chance that they might be killed. War is war. Nobody puts a gun to their heads and makes them sign up for the military. My husband got drafted out of college in the Korean war era because the football program was cancelled. He was on a scholarship. He did not go to Korea though. He served most of his time in Greenland.



When there was a draft there was no choice unless you had connections to be a draft dodger like Bill Clinton.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNJlgD3duIw[/ame]


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> Nobody said their deaths are not tragic. They know when they sign up that there is a chance that they might be killed. War is war. Nobody puts a gun to their heads and makes them sign up for the military. My husband got drafted out of college in the Korean war era because the football program was cancelled. He was on a scholarship. He did not go to Korea though. He served most of his time in Greenland.


You suggestion was that the deaths weren't Bush's responsibility, but the troops' own fault for enlisting. But I suppose Bush was never very big on taking responsibility for his actions.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> What is the point of criticizing the mispronunciation of a word? Does it make you feel superior? So petty.
> 
> We all do it - sometimes it is a one off mispronunciation and other times it is just the way a person pronounces a word. Obama does it but so did Bush. In fact it is painful to listen to Bush speeches. Just google Bush mispronunciations on YouTube. There are lots of examples. But the fact that he mispronounced words or stumbled over them does not mean that he is not intelligent or educated. The same applies to Obama.


We ALL are not the CIC, POTUS. Bush never undermined the military. Bush KNEW the military, still does things for them as well as law inforcement. This poor excuse for a leader didn't even send anyone to the policeman's funreral the other day. Too busy sending 3 to the dead guy w/mile long rap sheet in Baltimore.

Again, for explanation, I refer you to posts 144, 145, 153, 154.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Several of my friends are young widows because of Bush's dead bodies.


Far more dead under Obama's watch.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone who's listened to LIEden anytime he speaks & has the audacity to call out Palin on anything is beyond help.
That Imbecile that we have for a vp is such a sorry excuse for a statesman its no longer funny. Why do you think he's hidden most of the time? 
How did he get elected when he'd been run out of the race in the 80s due to his plagarisms found out? Oh, I forget, D's enjoy having liars, inept buffoons representing them.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

gapeach said:


> GWB is a terrible speaker and he could not say some words. He was assailed as being dumb. He was a jet pilot, something that dumb people cannot do and he graduated from Harvard Business School. He knew how to run a successful business.
> 
> 
> Barack Obama was portrayed to be an eloquent and articulate speaker as well as brilliant.
> He can't even speak unless he uses a teleprompter. As far as being brilliant, who knows?


Not too many POTUSs have master's degrees either.
I'd put GWB's biz sense up against this non-leader anyday. As well as his leadership qualities.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Far more dead under Obama's watch.


I don't believe that.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Nevada said:


> You suggestion was that the deaths weren't Bush's responsibility, but the troops' own fault for enlisting. But I suppose Bush was never very big on taking responsibility for his actions.


Bush is gone. Obama is in charge now. He has already failed his job of protecting us from ISIS in our own country by taking them and terrorism too lightly, calling them the JV Squad and refusing to use the words terrorists and terrorism.
James Comey said Thursday there are "hundreds, maybe thousands" of people across the country who are receiving recruitment overtures from the terrorist group or directives to attack the U.S. USA Today
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/05/07/isis-attacks-us/70945534/

Obama has been soft on terrorism and we are paying the price for it now.
At some point, with the threat we have now because of his lack of leadership, the draft will likely have to be reinstated. Obama will never take the responsibility of admitting that this is his fault.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Nevada said:


> I don't believe that.


It is true.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> Bush is gone. Obama is in charge now. He has already failed his job of protecting us from ISIS in our own country by taking them and terrorism too lightly, calling them the JV Squad and refusing to use the words terrorists and terrorism.
> James Comey said Thursday there are "hundreds, maybe thousands" of people across the country who are receiving recruitment overtures from the terrorist group or directives to attack the U.S. USA Today
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/05/07/isis-attacks-us/70945534/
> 
> ...


We're paying the price for killing hundreds of thousands of Muslims over the past 12 years.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> It is true.


* More US troops died in action under Bush than under Obama
* More Iraqi citizens died in war under Bush than under Obama
* More US citizens died in terror attacks under Bush than under Obama

Am I mistaken on any of those?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

JeffreyD said:


> Or Joe Biden! At least Palin is somewhat smart, old Joe....well, not so much as he proves every time he opens his mouth.


And let's not forget Dan Quayle.

But be serious. Palin is not even "somewhat smart". An embarrassment.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Nevada said:


> * More US troops died in action under Bush than under Obama
> * More Iraqi citizens died in war under Bush than under Obama
> * More US citizens died in terror attacks under Bush than under Obama
> 
> Am I mistaken on any of those?


*The 12-Year War: 73% of U.S. Casualties in Afghanistan on Obama's Watch*

By Dennis M. Crowley | September 11, 2013 
(CNSNews.com) - Twelve years ago today, nineteen al Qaeda terrorists hijacked four U.S. commercial airliners and flew them into the World Trade Towers, the Pentagon and a field in Pennsylvania.
In the war that Congress authorized against al Qaeda only three days after that attack, the vast majority of the U.S. casualties have occurred in the last four and a half years during the presidency of Barack Obama.
In fact, according to the CNSNews.com database of U.S. casualties in Afghanistan, 73 percent of all U.S. Afghan War casualties have occurred since Jan. 20, 2009 when Obama was inaugurated.

The 91 U.S. casualties in Afghanistan so far in 2013 are more than those that occurred in the first two full calendar years of the war (2002 and 2003) combined, when 30 and 31 U.S. troops were killed there.
more.
http://cnsnews.com/news/article/den...war-73-us-casualties-afghanistan-obamas-watch


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Anyone who's listened to LIEden anytime he speaks & has the audacity to call out Palin on anything is beyond help.
> That Imbecile that we have for a vp is such a sorry excuse for a statesman its no longer funny. Why do you think he's hidden most of the time?
> How did he get elected when he'd been run out of the race in the 80s due to his plagarisms found out? Oh, I forget, D's enjoy having liars, inept buffoons representing them.



I thought you didn't call names?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

* http://icasualties.org/oef/

Coalition Military Fatalities By Year*


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

emdeengee said:


> And let's not forget Dan Quayle.
> 
> But be serious. Palin is not even "somewhat smart". An embarrassment.


Be careful starting a list of stupid politicians because the list on the left will be quite long. Probably at least half of the Congressional Black Caucus will be over qualified for the list. Ever listen to them talk? Mispronouncing words doesn't bother me because it is a common difference among regions. You hear nucular here a lot and people usually say "far" instead of fire. They're not dumb or uneducated, we just have our own accent. However, for the CIC to say Corpsemen shows an ignorance of military terms. As to the Obamas, they are both manure stirrers. It shows in the heightened tension in race relations during their term. It can't be denied. Here she is, first lady of the US, whining about how hard she has it because of her color. And him? Saying both Boehner and McConnell need to change, along with reporters (especially Fox News) and now even Elizabeth Warren. Why is it that anyone who says something he doesn't like needs to change but he never sees any reason to change himself? As to the art shows and museums, go if you choose. No one will bar you at the door due to your color or age, unless you are kids without supervision. I'd probably get the stink eye in my bib overalls too but I guarantee I wouldn't claim victim status.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

US casualties in Iraq
2003- 486
2004 - 849
2005 - 846
2006 - 823
2007 - 904
2008 - 314

Obama
2009 - 142
2010 - 60
2011 - 54
2012 - 1
2013 - 3
2014 - 1
2015 - 1

You do the math. It does seem convenient to forget the war that took GWB's focus away from Afghanistan. Cleaning up your predecessor's mess can be costly.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> The 12-Year War: 73% of U.S. Casualties in Afghanistan on Obama's Watch


That's true, about 1,000 more died in Afghanistan under Obama's watch than under Bush's watch. But you have to balance that against the 4,500 who died in Iraq under Bush's watch.

Many, MANY more died under Bush.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> That's true, about 500 more died in Afghanistan under Obama's watch than under Bush's watch. But you have to balance that against the 4,500 who died in Iraq under Bush's watch.
> 
> Many, MANY more died under Bush.


What about civilians?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> US casualties in Iraq
> 2003- 486
> 2004 - 849
> 2005 - 846
> ...


Thank you. Those numbers clearly show Bush handed Obama an Iraq that was pacified. Look what Obama's policies have turned it into today. Good thing our troops are gone or we would have a death count at least twice what it was under Bush.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

The confusion over the death count has to due to the majority of the media bow down to Obama's wish to not announce the death count to the public.



People feel the example how control over the media dumbs down the knowledge the public and especially the voting public have become.

Some truly believe a false reality because they are not spoon feed and have too much faith in our elected. That is both side so do you see where a free media is better that one where the any elected had any control in the press or media.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

With George Walker Bush as president.... we KNEW who our enemies were.
Can you say the same about the Dictator Barack Hussein Obama II?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

poppy said:


> Thank you. Those numbers clearly show Bush handed Obama an Iraq that was pacified. Look what Obama's policies have turned it into today. Good thing our troops are gone or we would have a death count at least twice what it was under Bush.


So pacified that we're being sucked right back in. But the statement was that more soldiers have died under Obama than did under Bush. Another easily proven falsehood. I'll now sit back and watch the spin.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

poppy said:


> Those numbers clearly show Bush handed Obama an Iraq that was pacified.


You really think so? How long did you think the Sunnis were going to ride camels while watching Shiites drive Hummers? You HAD TO know that the Sunnis would rise up sooner or later.

Oh sure, the Sunnis were pacified. Happy as clams.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Are we safer at home today than we were under Bush?:help:


NO!

Is the rest of the world safer?

NO!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

gapeach said:


> Are we safer at home today than we were under Bush?:help:
> 
> 
> NO!
> ...


Because invading Iraq destabilized the region, this mess was inevitable. Bush Sr knew long ago it would happen and said so but his son thought he knew better.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Nevada said:


> * More US citizens died in terror attacks under Bush than under Obama
> Am I mistaken on any of those?



You know that 3000 people died in one place, in New York.


Has there been more terrorist attacks in the United States since Obama took over? Yes and he was so late to even admit that any of them by terrorist attacks . 

Benghazi? Look at the sloppy way that was handled with all of the lies.
The terrorist murderers still run free!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Spinnin' like a top.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Obama would not even admit that ISIS was/is a serious threat.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> Are we safer at home today than we were under Bush?:help:
> 
> 
> NO!
> ...


Now honestly, you don't think things are more dangerous today as the result of US genocide against Muslims in Iraq?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Now honestly, you don't think things are more dangerous today as the result of US genocide against Muslims in Iraq?


Really? Genocide? You're kidding, right?


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Now honestly, you don't think things are more dangerous today as the result of US genocide against Muslims in Iraq?


It is a more dangerous world because of the ISIS genocide against Muslims in Iraq. Have you been to a beheading lately... coming to a theater near you soon.

http://www.breitbart.com/national-s...itting-genocide-may-be-peddling-human-organs/
Iraq&#8217;s ambassador to the United Nations accused the Islamic State (ISIS, IS, or ISIL) of committing genocide against Muslims, Christians, and other religious minorities


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

poppy said:


> Really? Genocide? You're kidding, right?


If a Muslim force killed 150,000 Christian Americans, I think you would consider it genocide.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> If a Muslim force killed 150,000 Christian Americans, I think you would consider it genocide.


Ask Obama about genocide!! It's one of those words that cannot pass over his lips. Like terrorist.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> And let's not forget Dan Quayle.
> 
> But be serious. Palin is not even "somewhat smart". An embarrassment.


Yup, never forget how Quale was spelling potato & someone next to him said 'e' so he said 'e'. Ha.
No where near the lies & idiot remarks LIEden says everytime he opens his mouth.
I love the one where he told Katie Couric in the tv interview that POTUS needs to reassure the folks. Like FDR did after the crash of '29. Got on Nat'l TV to speak to the country.
And we had folks here try to defend that! Pathetic. Funniest-well, saddest- was that Palin get the bad rap b/c when Couric asked her which peroidicals she reads she said all of 'em. Yeah. Far worse that Idiot LIEden. Who LIES about his 1st wife's car accident every chance he gets, w/forced tear, of course. Pathetic!

I think I'll make my tag line: "If you LIKE your ins., you cad KEEP your ins." IF you LIKE your doctor, you can KEEP your doctor." "Ins rates will go down $2500/family."


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

gapeach said:


> *The 12-Year War: 73% of U.S. Casualties in Afghanistan on Obama's Watch*
> 
> By Dennis M. Crowley | September 11, 2013
> (CNSNews.com) - Twelve years ago today, nineteen al Qaeda terrorists hijacked four U.S. commercial airliners and flew them into the World Trade Towers, the Pentagon and a field in Pennsylvania.
> ...


Post of the day award.
And quoted so no one will miss it.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I thought you didn't call names?


I'm quite sure we were speaking of MO. But carry on w/your obfuscations. Can't take it when ol' bieden is brought up? Think he's smart? Think he deserves his post? Is he a statesman? The founding fathers must be rolling in their graves over this buffoon.
Just asking.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

poppy said:


> Be careful starting a list of stupid politicians because the list on the left will be quite long. Probably at least half of the Congressional Black Caucus will be over qualified for the list. Ever listen to them talk? Mispronouncing words doesn't bother me because it is a common difference among regions. You hear nucular here a lot and people usually say "far" instead of fire. They're not dumb or uneducated, we just have our own accent. However, for the CIC to say Corpsemen shows an ignorance of military terms. As to the Obamas, they are both manure stirrers. It shows in the heightened tension in race relations during their term. It can't be denied. Here she is, first lady of the US, whining about how hard she has it because of her color. And him? Saying both Boehner and McConnell need to change, along with reporters (especially Fox News) and now even Elizabeth Warren. Why is it that anyone who says something he doesn't like needs to change but he never sees any reason to change himself? As to the art shows and museums, go if you choose. No one will bar you at the door due to your color or age, unless you are kids without supervision. I'd probably get the stink eye in my bib overalls too but I guarantee I wouldn't claim victim status.


Post of the year award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

popscott said:


> With George Walker Bush as president.... we KNEW who our enemies were.
> Can you say the same about the Dictator Barack Hussein Obama II?


Well, sorta. I know our biggest threat IS Barack Hussein Obama II.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Because invading Iraq destabilized the region, this mess was inevitable. Bush Sr knew long ago it would happen and said so but his son thought he knew better.


I'm truly surprised then that all the Ds were sooo for it, were sooo for the removal of Saddam they all said so in nat'l speeches. They all voted for it. Well a few didn't but this was a bipartisan thing, no doubt, no spin, like all Ds like to spin it into a R war.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Far more dead under Obama's watch.


I did the math for you.

4,801 US casualties in Iraq and Afghanistan under GWB.

1,836 US casualties in Iraq and Afghanistan under BHO.

Maybe it's just how one defines "far more". Right wing math has always confused me.

I know it's not worthy of a post of the day award. The truth rarely seems to be.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

But yet you say nothing about Afghanistan.


*U.S. Deaths in Afghanistan: Obama vs Bush*


*Click here for an explanation of the figures.*
*Last Update: June 12, 2014*
575 US troops died in Afghanistan during the Bush presidency. By August 18, 2010, following two troop surges initiated by President Obama, that number had doubled. Today, over 1500 US troops have died in Afghanistan since President Obama took officeâand yet, little in that war-torn country has changed.
These numbers should give us pause. While the Administration has publicly conceded that there is no military solution in Afghanistan, and claimed that it supports 'Afghan-led reconciliation', its policy on the ground is marked by a refusal to establish a timetable for full military withdrawal even after misleading Americans into thinking that all US troops would be out of Afghanistan by *the end of 2014.*
http://www.justforeignpolicy.org/obamavsbush


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

gapeach said:


> But yet you say nothing about Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> *U.S. Deaths in Afghanistan: Obama vs Bush*
> ...


I apologize. The numbers I posted were for casualties in Iraq and Afghanistan, not Iran as I mistakenly typed. I really should proofread and not post before that second cup of coffee. I've edited my post to reflect this. Again, sorry for the mistake.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

mmoetc said:


> I apologize. The numbers I posted were for casualties in Iraq and Afghanistan, not Iran as I mistakenly typed. I really should proofread and not post before that second cup of coffee. I've edited my post to reflect this. Again, sorry for the mistake.


A quick question for those of you who "liked" this post. Why? The numbers didn't change. They still disprove the contention that Obama caused more wartime casualties amongst US troops than Bush.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I liked it because you realized your mistake and corrected it.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> I'm truly surprised then that all the Ds were sooo for it, were sooo for the removal of Saddam they all said so in nat'l speeches. They all voted for it. Well a few didn't but this was a bipartisan thing, no doubt, no spin, like all Ds like to spin it into a R war.


They ALL should have known better, I didn't agree with them either.

Does the buck stop with the President or not though?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Since this thread is regarding minority children not feeling welcome in museums, concert halls, etc, & the non-conserves here think this is prolly true, does anyone think this is due to the parents? 
Usually being dems, perhaps, like the article said, they do not feel good about themselves, are not happy?

http://joemiller.us/2015/05/a-libera...d4a7-230980529

47 percent of conservative Republicans said they were &#8220;very happy,&#8221; compared with just 28 percent of liberal Democrats&#8230;this result could not simply be attributed to the seemingly obvious cause: differences in income levels between the left and the right. Rather, for every income group in the study, conservative Republicans were happier than Democrats.

One striking finding is that conservatives tend to be less neurotic &#8212; or, more emotionally stable &#8212; than liberals. It is part of the inherent definition of neuroticism that one is less happy &#8212; more fretful, more depressed.

That means they probably make more friends and feel more comfortable in groups and communities. They&#8217;re more sociable. Once again, this probably helps confer a subjective sense of greater happiness.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

And of course, here's our 1st Lady invoking race again, last week.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/politics/538414-maybe-bit-racist.html


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

gapeach said:


> I liked it because you realized your mistake and corrected it.


Thanks, but owning up to one's mistakes shouldn't deserve praise. It's how I was taught from a young age and a lesson I've tried to pass on. There's no shame in making a mistake or being wrong about something. I've hired a lot of people over the years. I've never fired one for making a mistake. I've fired more than one for denying it, hiding it or trying to pass it along to another. The dewy eyed optimist in me expects the same of everyone. I'm often disappointed.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe I use my like button sometimes just to say that "I understand" not that I mean something else. I really did not mean to praise.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

gapeach said:


> Maybe I use my like button sometimes just to say that "I understand" not that I mean something else. I really did not mean to praise.



I do the same.. or that I see the logic of something or to encourage or empathy


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

gapeach said:


> Maybe I use my like button sometimes just to say that "I understand" not that I mean something else. I really did not mean to praise.


Then I guess typing "I liked it because you realized your mistake and corrected it" was a mistake? It seems to stand for itself.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I really did not know that using the like button means anything but like I said"I understand" or "ok" . I did not get the memo on it meaning anything else. Sorry to have used it if it offended you in any way.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

gapeach said:


> I really did not know that using the like button means anything but like I said"I understand" or "ok" . I did not get the memo on it meaning anything else. Sorry to have used it if it offended you in any way.


Didn't offend me. Just confused me. You liked a post that corrected a mistake and pointed out what you were trying to defend was wrong. When asked why you have now given two conflicting answers. Generally liking something invokes the sense that you agree, or at least, approve of what you've read and commented on. Maybe I've been using it wrong all along. I understand most of what I read here. Maybe I should like more posts.


----------

